# "I asked you to (do something)..."



## bb3ca201

I would like to find out how to say this in Turkish.  Making a request like this comes in handy!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gencebay

As in English, request can be made in several ways in Turkish: 

Senden ..... yapmanı isteyebilir miyim?

Rica etsem, ......yapabilir misin?


----------



## bb3ca201

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!

I appreciate the help, as well as how to say it different ways


----------



## Binapesi

Gencebay said:


> As in English, request can be made in several ways in Turkish:
> 
> Senden ..... yapmanı isteyebilir miyim?
> 
> Rica etsem, ......yapabilir misin?



But these are both in present tense and kinder than the English one which is to be translated.

Don't you thing this one would be better?

"Senden .... istemiştim."
*
Ex*: I asked you to turn the lights on.
*Tra*: Senden ışıkları açmanı istemiştim.

(*ışıkları açmak*: to turn the lights on)


----------



## bb3ca201

am I correct in saying that you say "açmanı" because the second part of the sentence is "you"?


----------



## Binapesi

bb3ca201 said:


> am I correct in saying that you say "açmanı" because the second part of the sentence is "you"?



Correct


----------



## bb3ca201

Wow!  I really must be learning something!

But then it sounds like the sentence is emphasizing "you" because it's said twice -- with "senden" and "açmanı".  Maybe it's just trying to re-inforce it, I don't know...


----------



## Binapesi

bb3ca201 said:


> Wow!  I really must be learning something!
> 
> But then it sounds like the sentence is emphasizing "you" because it's said twice -- with "senden" and "açmanı".  Maybe it's just trying to re-inforce it, I don't know...



No, no, it's nothing emphasizing. "-ı" is the suffix (the "-n" is for combining the "-ı" suffix to the verb) which you are supposed to use after a verb if you use the second singular person, "sen (you)" ..

I asked *them* to turn the lights on.
*Onlar*dan ışıkları açma*larını* istemiştim. (The suffix changes, you see.)


----------



## llunita

...so "*açmak"* means "to open"..?


----------



## Binapesi

llunita said:


> ...so "*açmak"* means "to open"..?



Yes. 
"*to turn*" means "*çevirmek*" in Turkish, but we don't use it that way like at the one in "to turn the lights on/off" .. 
Coming to how we'd translate it into Turkish word for word, then it would be something like "*ışıkları açık hale çevirmek*" (to turn the lights on) ..
(in case this is why you asked the exact meaning of "açmak")


----------

